# Zweitberuf zu Schneidern



## Nacirema (31. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Bin neu auf der Page und auch im Game...

Würde gerne wissen, welche/r Beruf/e dazu noch passen würden!


----------



## Satanhimself (31. Mai 2007)

verzauberer ?
da kannste deine hergestellten sachen gleich dissen

oder n sammlerberuf...

lederer , bergbau oder kräuterfutzi^^
bringt dir im zusammenhang mit schneider halt nichts (k vll leder -.-)


----------



## Nacirema (31. Mai 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> verzauberer ?
> da kannste deine hergestellten sachen gleich dissen
> 
> oder n sammlerberuf...
> ...


Okay, danke! Dann werde ich wohl Verzauberer machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisher (31. Mai 2007)

Wenn du neu bist empfehle ich dir einen Sammelberuf dazu. Idealerweise Kürschner, da du Leder gelegentlich auch selber brauchst. Bergbau geht momentan auch gut weg im AH. Warum Sammelberuf dazu? Ganz einfach man kann das Zeug im AH verkaufen und hat so eine gute Nebeneinkunft. Später kann man immernoch auf Verzauberungskunst umsteigen, dann kann man auch leichter Low-level-Sachen farmen, um diese zu entzaubern (müssen mindestens grün sein).


----------



## Nacirema (31. Mai 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Wenn du neu bist empfehle ich dir einen Sammelberuf dazu. Idealerweise Kürschner, da du Leder gelegentlich auch selber brauchst. Bergbau geht momentan auch gut weg im AH. Warum Sammelberuf dazu? Ganz einfach man kann das Zeug im AH verkaufen und hat so eine gute Nebeneinkunft. Später kann man immernoch auf Verzauberungskunst umsteigen, dann kann man auch leichter Low-level-Sachen farmen, um diese zu entzaubern (müssen mindestens grün sein).


Danke! Gut zu wissen! Hab dann dazu eine Frage: Wenn ich einen Beruf erlernt habe, den bis 100 skille, dann wieder verlerne und später aber wieder anfange, fange ich mit dem Skill wieder bei 1 an oder bei 100 an?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2007)

Du fängst immer wieder von vorne an. Wäre ja auch zu einfach. Dann könnte ja jeder alles lernen, wenn man schon einige Zeit spielt.


----------



## Trisher (1. Juni 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Du fängst immer wieder von vorne an. Wäre ja auch zu einfach. Dann könnte ja jeder alles lernen, wenn man schon einige Zeit spielt.



Da hat er es auf den Punkt gebracht. Desweiteren wurde der Beruf "Verzauberungskunst" dorthingehend abgeschwächt, dass man jetzt nur noch Items mit bestimmten Levelanforderungen entzaubern kann. Vorher konnte man mit Verzauberungskunst 1 schon Sachen auf Level 60 entzaubern, jetzt geht das erst mit Verzauberungskunst 250(?).


----------



## Nacirema (1. Juni 2007)

Trisher schrieb:


> Da hat er es auf den Punkt gebracht. Desweiteren wurde der Beruf "Verzauberungskunst" dorthingehend abgeschwächt, dass man jetzt nur noch Items mit bestimmten Levelanforderungen entzaubern kann. Vorher konnte man mit Verzauberungskunst 1 schon Sachen auf Level 60 entzaubern, jetzt geht das erst mit Verzauberungskunst 250(?).


Ja, jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid!


----------

